# Squid Windows 2003 Authentication



## captainoi1 (Apr 1, 2012)

*H*i all,

*N*eed your assistan*ce* on my error.

I'm configuring squid to authenticate a group from win2k3 AD. I'm stuck and after investigation, *I* found wbinfo_group.pl is the culprit. *R*unning wbinfo_group.pl will give me below error:


```
wbinfo_group.pl -d
administrator wwwallaccess
got administrator wwwallaccess from squid
User:- administrator-
Group:- wwwallaccess-
SID:- xxVerylongcode-
GID:- 10021-

Sending ERR to squid
ERR
```

For your infromation, *I*'m running squid 3.1 and Samba 3.6. *T*hank you very much, really appreciate any input on this error.


----------



## captainoi1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can anyone assist me on this?


----------



## throAU (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you tried the squid mailing list?  

Whilst there MAY be a few people here running SQUID+NTLM (I used to, but not for years), you'll likely have better luck dealing with the squid mailing list/forum directly.


----------

